
Trytravis: Debugging Travis CI Without Commits - pythoasis
https://dev.to/sethmichaellarson/debugging-travis-ci-without-commits-
======
jmathai
This would be a really big time saver. I'd say that Travis fails on 10-20% of
PRs which pass locally. The main reasons are that I don't run tests locally
across different Python versions and my local OS is different from what Travis
uses.

Kudos on the project. Will definitely try this out and recommend it to
contributors.

~~~
pythoasis
Thanks so much! If you end up finding any pain-points with the tool leave an
issue on the repository. :)

If you do end up using it somewhere I'd love to see the project to potentially
optimize for your use-case.

